# top 3 standings in the world basketball championship 2006



## TheAlienage (Aug 5, 2006)

ok, what do you think will be the top 3 in the world basketball championsip 2006? which team wins gold, which team wins silver and which team wins bronze medals?
my opinion:
1. USA
2. France
3. Lithuania


----------



## yomismo (Feb 29, 2004)

My bet:

1st--> Spain
2nd--> USA
3rd--> Greece


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

1. Spain
2. Argentina
3. USA


----------



## MB (Apr 19, 2006)

Spain
USA
Lithuania


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

1. USA
2. Argentina
3. Spain


----------



## Krupnikas (Aug 15, 2006)

1. Lithuania
2. Spain
3. USA


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

1- USA
2- Lithuania
3- Argentina


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

Anima said:


> 1- USA
> 2- Lithuania
> 3- Argentina


agreed


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

1 - United States
2 - Brazil
3 - Greece ~ Dark Horses

Losing In Bronze Game - Lithuania


----------



## hgl (Jan 28, 2004)

1-USA
2-Spain
3-Greece


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

qross1fan said:


> 1 - United States
> 2 - Brazil
> 3 - Greece ~ Dark Horses
> 
> Losing In Bronze Game - Lithuania


Agreed


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

What's most peoples fascination with Spain? I really don't get it and if I were to expand it top top 5, 4 would be France then Italia, not Spain. Someone tell me what's up with a lot of people taking Spain?


----------



## Krupnikas (Aug 15, 2006)

Why Spain? Because they have top class players like Pau Gasol, Juanas Carlosas Navarro. Moreover in friendly games they beat serbians and Argentina. And for now they are looking best team, for all participators.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

1. France
2. USA
3. Argentina
4. Greece
5. Lithunia
6. Spain


----------



## yomismo (Feb 29, 2004)

qross1fan said:


> What's most peoples fascination with Spain? I really don't get it and if I were to expand it top top 5, 4 would be France then Italia, not Spain. Someone tell me what's up with a lot of people taking Spain?


Why? Because we are a top three team and there's a big difference between us and whoever you take as your fourth best team (besides Greece, I'd say, I think Greek NT is way underated despite being as good as Argentina or ourselves). This team got a bronze medal and a silver medal at two recent Euro Champs and in the last Euro Champ we were fourth without Pau Gasol in the team.

France and Italy are two or three steps behind us, and same for Brazil. I think none of them will be in semifinals, none of them are top 4 IMO.

And if you think that's not enough, I'll tell you that this is the first times that those guys are well coached. Coach Pepu is a top level coach, and that's a thing we've missed badly and the main reason why this team hasn't achieved higher goals. You probably didn't see what we did with Argentina or Serbia in Madrid and Singapore (if you watched that games you'd think in a soooo different way). We play the best basketball that an Spanish NT have ever played, most teams will be lucky if they can compete for the game for more than 20 minutes, few teams can play for 40 minutes with the intensity that we do it. Spain is one of the deepest teams and that allows us to run and defend full court for the whole game. Seriously, this team SCARES.

Think about that: Pau Gasol (no need to explain more), Juan Carlos Navarro (ACB league's MVP), Jorge Garbajosa (best PF in Euroleague), Jose Calderon (one of the top European PG's), Rudy Fernandez (go to guy in a playoff team in ACB league), Felipe Reyes (one of the top rebounder in ACB league), Carlos Jimenez (one of the most efficient players in ACB league)... And playing as a true team with amazing chemistry and enjoying every second they're on the court.


----------



## Ingrida (Sep 16, 2003)

1. USA
2. Lithuania
3. France



:gopray:


----------



## yomismo (Feb 29, 2004)

Ingrida said:


> 1. USA
> 2. Lithuania
> 3. France
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I think Jasikevicius was the main reason of your success. Saras was the leader of your team in all senses. I'd like to see a Lithuanian team with Jasikevicius, Ilgauskas and all your best players... but the team you've got in Japan will be lucky to even play the semifinals, it's a pity but that's my feelings about Lithuania in these WC.

And France is lacking Tony Parker and have no good PG behing of him. Diaw's probably the best PG in French NT and he's not a PG... With Parker they're a contender for the medals despite not being n my top 3, but without him I don't see them a better team than for exanple Lithuania or Serbia. They'll struggle very seriously from behind the arc since they don't have a single shooter in their starting lineup.


----------



## Ingrida (Sep 16, 2003)

I can't comment on our game because I didn't see it. Today was a working day in Lithuania, so many people (among them and me) had no possibility to see the game live, so I'll see it only on tape in the evening.

But nonetheless that we lost by two points, I still believe that we can go far. It even no clear if it is better to win or to lose the first game of very long championship. I remember Lithuania losing the very first game to Italy in Sydney OG and then winning bronze, and remember Spain going very well in Athens in a group and then losing in 1/4 quartefinals to USA.

But by writing all this I must recognize that when predicting 3 best teams I was in big doubt about Lithuania. At the beginning I was thinking about Spain and Greece after USA of course. But at last I wrote what I wrote even knowing that Parker is out.

Also, I really don't think that Saras was the key for us. He was important when he was on fire, but sometimes he was even making too much disorder in our game.

I think just that this year we had just too many refusal to play especially among little players- Jasikevicius, Siskauskas, Kaukenas, Ginevicius, Serapinas (got injury) and for us it is too many. 

But still I can just aplaud to our young team :clap:


----------



## Krupnikas (Aug 15, 2006)

I dont remerber when Lithuanian NT played good their first mach. In 1999 we lost to Czechia, in 2000 to Italy, 2001 win to Ukraine, but the game was weak, 2003 - win to Latvia, but only in extra time. Exception maybe only the last european championship.


----------



## Magyarn (Mar 27, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> What's most peoples fascination with Spain? I really don't get it and if I were to expand it top top 5, 4 would be France then Italia, not Spain. Someone tell me what's up with a lot of people taking Spain?


Final Winner
1.USA 1.50
2.Spain 5.50
3.Argentina 10.00
4.Greece 11.00


----------



## bombnavarro (Aug 19, 2004)

1. USA 
2. Spain
3. Argentina


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Everyone has selected US in their top 3.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

1-USA
2-Italy/Germany
3-Germany/Italy


----------



## Ingrida (Sep 16, 2003)

CSILASVEGAS said:


> 1-USA
> 2-Italy/Germany
> 3-Germany/Italy


What you have wrote is not possible already after today's games. I mean that USA and Germany taking first and second places or first and third places, because they meet no later than in 1/4, so in semifinals there will be just one of them. 

I see that my forecast 1. USA 2. Lithuania 3. France is still possible, but after seeing how difficult my team is playing I would like to correct my prediction. 1. Argentina 2. USA. 3. France 4. Lithuania

:clap: is going for the championship in general. It is much better than I expected. Unpredictable, competitive, discovering new teams and talents. It's great! :clap:


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

The way the last 16 games are formatted, it is a very good possibility that we'll see the 4 winners of the groups, pair up in the semis. Check this out:

Argentina have to face New Zealand (a no-brainer, sorry Tall Black fans) and the winner of Turkey-Slovenia. I think that Argentina will cruise to the semis.

Greece face China (Yao cannot do it all by himself, sorry Rockets fans - watch out for Spanoulis this season) and then face the winner of France-Angola. Greece seems to have France's number in the last few years (even with heartbreaking buzzer-beaters in other semi final games ) and Angola, although an athletic and ethusiastic side are quite far in my opinion from the quality and experience of the Greek side.

Spain face Serbia (another no-brainer) and then the winner of the toughest last-16 game: Italy-Lithuania. Anything can happen (the ball is round after all) but I think the Spanish are out for redemption in theis tournament. They have been marked as underachievers somehow and they are determined to prove everybody wrong.

The USA, well... they are the USA aren't they? I don't think Australia and Germany (most probably) are a threat to them.

So the semis should look like this:

USA-Greece
Spain-Argentina

Nice balance between Europe and the Americas don't you think?

Final standings:
1.USA
2.Argentina
3.Greece
4.Spain

Why? I'll tell you after the quarter finals


----------

